# Wasatch mts cabin for rent



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I am renting my cabin out for a few hunts this year. The cabin sits on 10 acres of private property near strawberry reservoir. Hundreds of miles of atv trails and lots of elk deer moose country surrounding it. We have seen some good bucks and bulls this year. So if you are interested let me know .uwn members price of 300$ for a full week. The cabin has a queen size beds in the loft and 2 hideaway beds downstairs also has a wood burning stove outhouse microwave propane heaters and grill.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Here are some more pics shoot me a pm or give me a call if interested (801)719-4418


----------



## SkyRider (Jul 16, 2015)

Do you rent it out outside of the hunting season? I don't have any tags there, but I'd be interested in a cabin getaway!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

hazmat said:


> I am renting my cabin out for a few hunts this year. The cabin sits on 10 acres of private property near strawberry reservoir. Hundreds of miles of atv trails and lots of elk deer moose country surrounding it. We have seen some good bucks and bulls this year. So if you are interested let me know .uwn members price of 300$ for a full week. The cabin has a queen size beds in the loft and 2 hideaway beds downstairs also has a wood burning stove outhouse microwave propane heaters and grill.


What dates do you have open?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply. It is open other then the archery deer opener and the( general season elk maybe pending deposit) any of the other dates it's still open


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

SkyRider said:


> Do you rent it out outside of the hunting season? I don't have any tags there, but I'd be interested in a cabin getaway!


I do once and a while. The cabin is off the grid so it by any means is not a luxury get away (not insinuating anything) it is a great quite hideout with low traffic it is a nice set up but it really is still camping. And a lot of wildlife that comes through there


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I might have to look into this if there are some decent bulls in the area.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

The cabin is booked for this year thanks for all the inquiries good luck on your upcoming hunts


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

What about renting it out for a weekend during ice fishing season? :mrgreen:


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Gee LeDouche said:


> What about renting it out for a weekend during ice fishing season? :mrgreen:


If you have snowmobiles.that is the only access that time of year it sits on top of the mt.


----------

